# Got my Hurricane on the road again - things I'd forgotten:



## betty swollocks (19 May 2010)

1) how people gawp: especially kids. very aware of this when stopped at traffic lights.
2) just how much faster it is and that motorists must still overtake at all costs even if it involves breaking the speed limit.
3) how much further it rolls when you stop pedaling.
4) the pain involved while the muscles adjust.
5) how much Hope freewheels scream - just got wheel rebuilt.
6) and how incredibly exhilarating it is sweeping round the curves!

Couple of pics:-












ps. I have the morning off and the sun's out.


----------



## arallsopp (19 May 2010)

Congrats. Well done for getting her back on the road. I hear you on those sweeping curves by the way. I get the Furai all tipped over in the bends and boy does she power through.

Its getting to the point where I deliberately lean in too far, just so as I can get the rush; pedalling hard to get her upright, wind in my face, gravel whipping by on the apex, 2ft from my head...

Also stops me putting a foot through the front wheel, which is a plus


----------



## ufkacbln (19 May 2010)

Must get mine back out, its a lot older than your though.... elastomer suspension and Magura rim brakes!


----------



## PrettyboyTim (19 May 2010)

God that looks like a lot of fun. If Evans stocked recumbents I'd get on on the ride to work scheme...


----------



## BentMikey (3 Jun 2010)

....still remembers with awe the story about taking out a jogger at 30mph!!


----------



## betty swollocks (5 Jun 2010)

BentMikey said:


> ....still remembers with awe the story about taking out a jogger at 30mph!!



ah yes! Went past that particular spot on Tuesday and will always associate it with that incident and still look out for him, though not seen him since.


----------



## bauldbairn (5 Jun 2010)

*Very Nice Betty - don't see many "bents" up my way. *


----------



## betty swollocks (5 Jun 2010)

bauldbairn said:


> *Very Nice Betty - don't see many "bents" up my way. *



Several of my friends in the Borders area (Coldstream, Peebles) are 'bent riders.
Not too far from you?


----------



## ufkacbln (5 Jun 2010)

For those of us of a certain age......... Coldstream was the centre of the UK recumbent world

Neatwork was the only place to buy a recumbent and was based in Coldstream


Neatwork
PO Box 2
Coldstream
TD12 4NW
Phone: 01890 883456
Rental available: yes
Stock: radius, kingcycle, various, , , , , , ,


They imported the Radius Peer Gynt, and Dino, the Ryan Vanguard the Linear and a couple of others.

There were otherwise Peter Ross in Cornwall, of course the Kingsbury's and their Kingcycle with Mike Burrows Windcheetah to complete the list.

D Tek was around as a dealer as was Future cycles and Kinetics.

Ben originally imported a bike called the Ostrad.


----------



## bauldbairn (12 Jun 2010)

betty swollocks said:


> Several of my friends in the Borders area (Coldstream, Peebles) are 'bent riders.
> Not too far from you?



Strangely I've spent quite a few weeks working in Duns(near Coldstream) and never saw any either.  - 

Although a friends husband told me he stopped and spoke to a "bent" rider in Peebles last year. 



Cunobelin said:


> For those of us of a certain age......... Coldstream was the centre of the UK recumbent world
> 
> Neatwork was the only place to buy a recumbent and was based in Coldstream
> 
> ...



As I said above to Betty - sadly never saw one there!!! 

Saw some cyclists fishing in the "Whiteadder" for Salmon and Sea Trout though!!


----------



## betty swollocks (12 Jun 2010)

Coldstream was once a little hub of cycling culture, with the HQ of a now defunct cycling mag - 'New Cyclist' based there and 'Neatwork'. Neatwork's gone now too.
I visited Neatwork once and tried out some of their 'bents.
I know three 'bent riders in Peebles.


----------



## bauldbairn (13 Jun 2010)

betty swollocks said:


> Coldstream was once a little hub of cycling culture, with the HQ of a now defunct cycling mag - 'New Cyclist' based there and 'Neatwork'. Neatwork's gone now too.



How sad!!! B)


----------



## Arch (17 Jun 2010)

betty swollocks said:


> I know three 'bent riders in Peebles.



I think I might know two of them at least....


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Jun 2010)

I just found these on Ben Cooper's photostream, two Neatwork ads!


----------

